# Stranger Than Fiction



## Charley Davidson (Jul 17, 2014)

I got a phone call from my parents neighbor last night, My mom was having chest pains and spitting up blood so my brother who is living with them now calls 911. The ambulance comes and while my mom is on the stretcher behind the ambulance being checked out it starts rolling backwards, my brother hears the medics screaming and runs to push my mom and them out of the way and gets trapped between the ambulance and his truck breaking both legs just above the knees (one a compound fracture) my dad passes out from all the trauma and hits his head. both my mom and dad are transported by ambulance to the same hospital, my brother was life flighted to Ashville and had one surgery last night and is scheduled for another in the morning. Both parents are OK but are being held at my sisters request until she gets there. I guess this thing was rolling pretty fast as it tore the door completely off of my mom's car that it hit first.


----------



## Dave Smith (Jul 18, 2014)

Charlie---my prayers are sent for you and your family----Dave


----------



## Terrywerm (Jul 18, 2014)

I honestly don't know what to say, Charlie. Rest assured that I will keep your entire family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## psychodelicdan (Jul 18, 2014)

Wow, out of the pan and into the fire. 


Master of unfinished projects


----------



## jpfabricator (Jul 18, 2014)

SPEACHLESS!

I will pray for you and your family.
Jake Parker


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Jul 18, 2014)

Prayer helps-- please add mine-- but please make sure that this unfortunate series of events becomes a teaching tool. ........BLJHB, hope all are restored !


----------



## samthedog (Jul 18, 2014)

Prayers inbound.

Paul.


----------



## core-oil (Jul 18, 2014)

you are all in my prayers Charlie, You keep your spirits up.


----------



## rhino (Jul 18, 2014)

DAYMN!!!
Glad to hear no lives were lost in that mess!
Your brother deserves a medal (at least) for putting himself in harms way to save your folks.
Good thoughts and best wishes to you all from the other side of the TN/KY line.


----------



## Ray C (Jul 18, 2014)

Sorry to hear that.  Man, what a mess...  I hope everyone recovers quickly.


Ray


----------



## Ozwelder (Jul 19, 2014)

Charlie,
I too am sorry to hear of the run of bad luck your folks have suffered. I do  hope that they recover quickly.
Hopefully your family's allocation of bad luck is used up. A friend used to say if he did not have  any bad luck he wouldn't have any luck at all. Maybe a lottery ticket  purchase wouldn't would not hurt around this time. 

After all is said and done, your luck can only get better, mate!

Oz


----------



## Andre (Jul 19, 2014)

Well that escalated quickly...

Hope everybody is doing okay, leg fractures are not fun. My grandfather broke his fibula and tibula after a spill on a ladder fixing a skylight. He is still recovering with pins in his left leg and will be walking again in two months or so. 

Hope everybody recovers quickly, and the auto mechanic doesn't take advantage of you when you bring the car in for repair. Those car door hinges are dinky.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jul 21, 2014)

Update: My brother broke both legs at the knees & had 2 surgeries, he was released from the hospital today and moved to a nursing home for therapy for 5 days then will be transferred to a longer stay nursing home until he heals up. My Dad had a kidney stint and him & my mom are going into a nursing home for 100 days as that's as long as the insurance will pay, I guess my sister will try to get them to voluntarily go into a permanent assisted living facility. Looks like they all will recover.


----------



## Brain Coral (Jul 27, 2014)

Oh my gosh, Charlie...!!!  That's stranger than fiction for sure... It's hard to imagine that all of that could have happened in such a short order to three of your relatives at the same time. That was a very selfless act on your brother's part.

You and your family are in my prayers... 

Brian


----------



## Rick Leslie (Jul 27, 2014)

I didn't know what to expect when I opened this thread, but I can assure you it wasn't this. So glad to hear the family will all recover. I can't imagine being in your (or any of your family's) position during this ordeal. We'll pray for everyone's continued recovery.


----------



## george wilson (Jul 27, 2014)

sounds like the stupid medics should at least be responsible for all the hospital bills.


----------



## psychodelicdan (Oct 25, 2018)

Is there anyone else getting a lot of notifications from tap talk about current replys to threads that say " X new posts xhours ago" only to open it and find the post to be 5 or 6 years old?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

